# Forgot to stir :-(



## jdammer (Jun 29, 2010)

So I bottled my first beer yesterday. I boiled the corn sugar and threw it in the bottling bucket. Then I gravity racked my beer into it. The I bottled. Definitely forgot to stir it all up. Do you think the simple syrup is so heavy that I didn't really get any mixing?


----------



## Malkore (Jul 2, 2010)

no, its not a heavy syrup (we're talking like 4oz of sugar in no more than 1 cup of water right?)

the racking action should have done a good enough job mixing it. I do stir mine a little, but I know a lotta guys that just let the racking stir in the priming solution.

now if you just put 4oz of sugar in the bucket, racking probably would not mix that very evenly.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 2, 2010)

jdammer said:


> So I bottled my first beer yesterday. I boiled the corn sugar and threw it in the bottling bucket. Then I gravity racked my beer into it. The I bottled. Definitely forgot to stir it all up. Do you think the simple syrup is so heavy that I didn't really get any mixing?



Agreed, you should be fine. The racking should stir it all up nicely.

I was bottling my first batch in over three years the other day and ALMOST forgot to add the corn sugar syrup I had prepared. I took my 23 yo stepson under my wing for this one to show him the ropes. We had the first bottle filled and almost capped when it dawned on me. EGAD. Imagine if we'd bottled all 53 bottles and then I'd seen it sitting there on the stove??

Luckily I caught my omission in time and we added it and stirred vigorously.

Case for him and a case for me.....can't wait to drink it.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 2, 2010)

Since you did it right by dissolving the sugar and then racking onto it you should be fine. If you just dumped the sugar in you would surely have some flat bottles and then some bottle bombs!


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2010)

Your fine! Now, the wait for carbonation.. 2-3 weeks...


----------



## jdammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks for the replies. I tried one after 3 days. definitely not carbonated. I think i'll just wait the couple weeks. Good flavor though.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jul 3, 2010)

I usually add part of the priming sugar first and start racking then add the rest when I'm about midway through the racking. This last batch I'm carbonating in the keg using priming sugar and time. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## LarryW (Jul 3, 2010)

WildSeedGrrrl said:


> I usually add part of the priming sugar first and start racking then add the rest when I'm about midway through the racking.



Whats the reason for this?
Larry


----------



## Malkore (Jul 6, 2010)

jdammer said:


> Sweet. Thanks for the replies. I tried one after 3 days. definitely not carbonated. I think i'll just wait the couple weeks. Good flavor though.



3 weeks, 70F, MINIMUM, for carbonation.

its hard, but just be patient


----------

